# Serveranfragen bitte warten mit * überbrücken NEED HELP !!!



## maik (13. Feb 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nach eine Funktion für JavaScrip oder einen anderen Ansatz
oder sonst irgendeine Idee/Möglichkeit wie ich lange Serveranfragen überbrücken kann.  :roll: 

z.B. Durch das Senden von Sternchen * je nach dauer der Anfrage
so könnte das auf den Browser aussehen:



*Bitte warten Ihre Anfrage wird bearbeitet
***


Nach etwa 2-3 Sekunden soll ein neues Sternchen * dazukommen , bis der Server fertig ist und der eigentlich Inhalt angezeigt werden kann.


Danke


----------



## sigma (14. Feb 2004)

kannst es es dir ganz einfach machen indem du dir ein animated gif machst. so kannst du das laden simulieren. leider kannst du keine progressbar oder änhliches machen.
schau mal unter www.digitec.ch nach. die haben auch so was ähnliches gemacht.

gruss sigma.


----------



## Roar (14. Feb 2004)

hm doch das wär dann sowas wie image preloading. schau mal unter www.roflweb.de


----------



## maik (16. Feb 2004)

Eigentlich suche ich ja irgend einen Code ? JavaScript oder so was in der Richtung, was man einfach in der Seite einfügt !


----------



## Roar (17. Feb 2004)

ist doch java script bei roflweb


----------

